# BILLY LYNN'S LONG HALFTIME WALK arrives on 4K Ultra HD, Blu-ray 3D/Blu-ray Combo Pack and DVD February 14



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Visionary Director Ang Lee’s Billy Lynn’s Long Halftime Walk Arrives on 4K Ultra HD
> for the Ultimate Immersive Home Entertainment Experience
> 
> 4K Ultra HD™/Blu-ray 3D™/Blu-ray™ Combo Pack Available February 14
> ...


----------

